# Some mamba pics.



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Western green mamba (dendroaspis viridis)


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

stunning mate . is it wc. . i have a wc eastern coming in a couple of month


----------



## annarism (Aug 9, 2007)

wow thats stunning by far one of my favorites im so jealous


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

bloodpython22 said:


> stunning mate . is it wc. . i have a wc eastern coming in a couple of month


Yes, it is wild caught. Captive bred viridis are extremely rare.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice photos Mark - take it you went out and got a camera then? :2thumb:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> Nice photos Mark - take it you went out and got a camera then? :2thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


 Doug let me have his old Fuji Finepix camera as he's just bought himself a new Nikon 5000. I've never been into this photography caper before.


----------



## Mik3F (Feb 6, 2010)

very nice pics


----------



## atheris (May 7, 2008)

Very nice mark, great pics:2thumb:


----------



## Webleybulldog455 (May 11, 2010)

Stunning shots mate! Love the last pic :2thumb:


----------



## snakes-a-round (Jan 16, 2010)

a beautiful snake and the pics really do it justice


----------



## paulds (Mar 17, 2009)

Best looking snake in the world!!

Great pics:no1:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Verrrry nice, very nice indeed!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

nice photos, got a good zoom on it as well:2thumb:


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

Awesome pics dude


----------



## chewy fyu (Jul 20, 2009)

gorgous m8 hope to keep one myself in future


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Male or Female?


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

WOW stunning snake, beautiful colour and excellent photos


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> Male or Female?


 It's a male, belongs to a friend of mine who has five of them, all males unfortunately. He's trying to aquire some females.


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

southwest vipers said:


> ...a friend of mine who has five of them, all males unfortunately. ...


 5 males you say what happened did your mate get ripped off?


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Snakes Incorporated said:


> 5 males you say what happened did your mate get ripped off?


Yes i did get ripped of from 
Kirill Bagatarov, Georgiyevsky perreulok 78,125 009 Moscow. He sold them as a breeding group of 2.2. C.B. I bought them at Hamm in March this year. When probed the were all males.:devil:


----------



## Snakes Incorporated (Jun 27, 2006)

Damb Russians:whip: LoL


----------



## Zimey (Sep 28, 2008)

Stunning shots and hots dude


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

Zimey said:


> Stunning shots and hots dude


Thanks for the comment, there are another 4 of these snakes in the collection, two of them are blue(ish) but it is very difficult to photogragh them properly as they are a bit skittish and don't pose very well. I expect to get some good pics up when they are in their new enclosure.


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*Mambas*

Mambas - you gotta love their feisty temperaments.

Great pics, nice and close up.


----------

